# new to wireless and new security help



## prie$t (Sep 16, 2004)

ive just got myself a belkin hight speed 125g modem/router and set myself a wireless network and ive got the network but i cant get the router to enable WEP on both 64 and 128 bit no matter wot ive tried it stays on disabled it can anyone help ?


cheer in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I need more info. What specific model of Belkin router? I'm sure that it's possible to enable WEP. Can you post a screen shot of the configuration screen?


----------



## prie$t (Sep 16, 2004)

the model is # f5d7633-4
and heres a screenie of the config screen hope this can help
www.priest666.f2s.com/network.JPG


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Click on the Wireless Security link and post a dump of that screen, that's the one we need to see. :smile:


----------

